# Game 29:Indiana Pacers @ San Antonio Spurs



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Previous Meetings:

N/A

Projected Starting Lineup: 

PG Tony Parker
SG Michael Finley 
SF Bruce Bowen
PF Tim Duncan
C Rasho Nesterovic 

Key Reserves
Nick Van Exel NazrMohammed Robert Horry Brent Barry

Projected Starting Lineup:
PG. Jamaal Tinsley
SG Sarunas Jaskevicius
SF Stephen Jackson
PF Jermaine O'Neal
C Jeff Foster

Key Reserves
Austin Croshere | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones

ThE ROc SOiLd Plan TO BEaT THe PACERS
GET ON THE GLASS- we struggled so much last game against the pistons for rebounds so we cant afford to do that two times in a row

Feed the ball more to Tim- we didnt do a good job of this last sunday and went away from him when it counted

SHOOT the 3 well- we need to make a good percentage of the 3pt shot, to me the diffrence of last yr to this is our 3pt shooting.

In the past we usally struggle against the pacers but this year its going to be a little diffrent, im going to say its going to be a blow out and get our 22nd win, the x factor should be finley with no artest our Guards should be able to shoot well. look at our free throw shooting tonight to see if that slump still stands. we have 3 games left in the yr so lets finish it off strong.

Spurs 105
Pacers 80

*note Manu and Artest are on the injured List


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we just had a 9-0 stopped and a 4-0 run by the pacers


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we suck, there up by 2 now


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manus playingggggggggggg


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hes in the game lets see if he can make a diffrence... great bowen is just called for a t.. this night isnt going well so far


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu ginobili!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker is having a very nice game so far, 11pts in the first


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

29 pacers
27 spurs
we have to pick up the shot selection in the 2nd


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

OT i feel that the spurs posters arent posting as much besides koko texan and ezealen havent posted much.... and every one else. last yr was this fourm at its best


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan has a nice drive but right after theres an and1 at the other side


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im giong to continue to bash nve intil he makes his shots, it seems like every time he has the ball its a drive and attempt for a tear drop when he has barry open for the 3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

seems like duncan doesnt get calls any more, it seems he has gotten fouled so many times
also OT Duncan has a new hair cut... i love it


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

someone put a hand on fred jones... our defense sucks right now.
there still up by 1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man were in a drought, its all of our shot selection


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were down by 2 and it seems that its because of our shot selection and our defense. were rebounding better then the other day. we need to pass for the best shot!! i think were going to take it but it might be close.so my prediction was totaly off


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i want to say props to the pacers, they got killed last night in dallas and now are in SA winning by 2.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

just when i was getting happy aboubt how we were playing


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we lost the lead


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we dont get crap for calls


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

rashos becoming a better player, im really proud of him. he just had a nice finish


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

earlyer bowen doesnt do anything and gets a T, then parker gets hammerd and no flagrent and jackson goes off and no T. i know the Nba is not rigid but this just makes me wonder a bit aboubt the refs


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Lol, Parker did not get "hammered." Tinsley got practically all ball with the hand, and nudged him with the body. Because Parker was in the air, it probably looked harder than it really was. No need for a flagrant.

And you don't know what words Bowen used and what words Jackson used.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were up by 3 with one qt remaining, we have to play like champions. we cant afford to loose this game. if we give it to duncan a little bit more i think we will be fine


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Lol, Parker did not get "hammered." Tinsley got practically all ball with the hand, and nudged him with the body. Because Parker was in the air, it probably looked harder than it really was. No need for a flagrant.
> 
> And you don't know what words Bowen used and what words Jackson used.


i could tell some of the words jackson said though and they couldnt of been worse, its not like im saying the refs are getting paid off im just saying its a little weird and worth mentioning. also again let me give credit to the pacers for playing so well from a beat down last night


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

horry for 3!!!! we have the biggest lead of the night.... 6 lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow... i just heard some guy do a spurs rap and wow lets stick to bball lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our big lead is now 5, seems like oneal is getting hot


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It's weird that they played the Daaaaayyyyyoo song in SA, cause in Indiana they play it, but it goes Jaaaayyyooo.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes duncan and1! clutch


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we need to slow it down a bit and let duncan work his magic to finish off this game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

a nice roll in by horry lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Great win
Spurs 99
Pacers 86

manu played well for not playing in a while, parker made alot of free throws and had 27pts, and the new looking duncan was fantastic. its good to things back to normal.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nice win, I went to the game so I watched it from the tip to the final buzzer. I'm glad the Spurs came out with fire in the 2nd half and finished things off, it was a good effort tonight. Duncan had a little more enthusiasm tonight, and although Parker seemed to take a lot of shots and padded his point total late in the game with free throws, he still played pretty well. We got a pretty good contributions from several guys whether it was just a couple of plays (like Horry and Finley), or if it was good play off the bench (Manu and Mohammed). Manu looked good, it really didn't look like he missed a beat. I'm damn happy to see him back. I'll finish with something that I've been rather repetitive on, but that won't stop me from saying it again: Mohammed is better than Rasho. Play Mohammed more Pop. Tonight: Rasho - 4 PTS/5 REB/20 MIN, Mohammed - 8 PTS/5 REB/15 MIN on 4/4 shooting. Mohammed is playing better right now, I'm not sure why he's not getting the minutes.


----------

